# Bedienungsanleitung Fishfinder Apelco XCD 240



## Langeländer (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe Anglerboardgemeinde,
ich habe mit einem Boot zusammen oben genannten Fishfinder gekauft, ich würde gerne testen ob der noch funktioniert komme damit aber leider ohne Anleitung nicht zurecht#c . Hat vielleicht jemand von euch das selbe Gerät oder eine Idee wo ich eine Anleitung dafür bekommen kann ? Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen, danke #6


----------



## oknel (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Fishfinder Apelco XCD 240*

hi, versuch doch mal " audi " eine mail zu schicken, vielleicht hat er sowas noch

http://www.dk-forenserver.de/boote/showthread.php?t=4922


----------



## Langeländer (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Fishfinder Apelco XCD 240*

#6 Danke,

ich habe mich in dem Forum auch mal angemeldet und dort nachgefragt, ich warte nun, dank dir schon mal.
gruß Werner


----------

